

Show HN: burn.fm, a prototype of a website for creating and sharing playlists - verve

Thoughts, guys?
======
helen842000
I've been looking for something like this for a while now! Love it!

Make sure that you keep the simplicity even while adding all the new features
that you'll no doubt get asked for!

Great work!

------
dangrossman
I find the font difficult to read.
<http://www.diigo.com/item/image/2acsf/7er4>

~~~
verve
Yeah, a couple of other people have said the same. The fonts seem thinner in
Windows than on my Mac across browsers. I'll look for more readable fonts that
are still appealing.

------
Geee
Nice. I don't get the function of 'preview'. Maybe there should just be an
option to play the song without the video? Also, repeat would be cool.

~~~
verve
Thanks for the feedback! Yeah, I'll add repeat functionality soon.

Intended use case for "preview": you get a burn link from someone, you don't
know any of the songs, and you want to sample many in a short time. It's not
selected by default because I imagine it's not what most people want. Maybe it
plays too prominent a role on the page.

I really wish I could play songs without the video, but other music sites have
gotten in trouble trying.

How would people feel about "add album" and "add random related songs"
buttons?

------
lunarlia
awesome, awesome awesome. Burn is so much better than youtube for music!! Is
there an Android app? I will use this when I go jogging

~~~
verve
No mobile version yet. Planning to experiment with jQuery Mobile for that....

------
projectmeshnet
Wow, this is awesome :)

------
nmccid
love the font and simple design. very clean!

